# Addicted to fishing



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Part 1 of 2
Fishing can become very addictive. We in the Sunshine state are so fortunate to have great fishing from one end of our state to the other and all points in between. Many of us live & breath fishing. So! Exactly what is it that makes fishing so addictive? Why would twelve sportsmen spend three days together on a head boat? Let's find out.
Three P.M. Thursday May, 16, Ms. Tammy (Hahn) Koota welcomes all with open arms. Tammy, born and raised in the great state of New Jersey, first lived in Keansburg, and then, at the young age of 12, she moved to Toms River where she graduated in 1980 from T. R. South H. S. Tammy moved to Tampa, Florida, and found a new home on the Florida Fisherman ll. We who fish this big old cat on a regular basis have come to know & love Tammy as our chief, beet-tender, 3' rd mate, nurse, hostess, mom, and friend to all. Tammy is the Florida Fisherman ll. 

Look at the happy sunshine worshipers enjoying Madeira Beach even on a Thursday afternoon:

Let's put this one on the back burner:

Tammy, we are starved. What's for dinner? Wow! Just look at that rotisserie chicken with all the trimmings. is it the great food associated with fishing that makes our sport so addictive? Could be!

Captain Hubbard discusses with us exactly what we want to do. Together we decide to first troll for mackerel & kings, and then it's off to the Elbow for the night mangrove snapper bite. Friday morning it's off to the really deep waters in search of Pelagics. 

Look at that bait. Let's fill the live-wells. 


Eddie, way to go sir:

Mister Brett Neuendorf fishes spot # 1 to land this beautiful king:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Part 2 of 2*

part 2 of 2

As the sun pulls it's disappearing act we hit the bunks. Cool & comfortable...now this could easily become addictive. 

Suddenly, without warning, Captain Mark calls 'Battle stations-up & at um! Oh No! have a heart. The mango bite was slow. Captain Hubbard leads by example:

Eddie, we are really glad to have you on our side. Last year Eddie caught his personal best 90# AJ on the Elbow. It's only a matter of time before he beats his own record:

Monkay, professional mate on the Florida, is so proud of us:

Tennessee Dave is also out to beat his personal best. It's only a matter of time!

Wow! What a fight:

Brett, way to go sir:

Will, our first mate, enjoys a 'bird's nest.' I tried it. Talk about being different!

Eddie, that's a nice mutton snapper. We do not see too many of them:

Tammy, we are hungry. What's for lunch? Try my special seasoned hot off the grill beer batter dipped fish. Now that's really addictive. Thanks mom!

OK! Let's go really deep and try for sword fish. Will shows us how to rig the squid:

Well the swords were hard to fine. Mister Joe May, spot # 2, has latched on to a real monster. We are fishing in 2,000 feet of water. The brute makes a dive for the bottom. 800' later Joe manages to turn this run away freight train. Joe holds on for dear life:

From one end of the stern to the other, up to the starboard bow, and then back again. The great battle rages on and on. Man against beast, this is all out war! An hour later the great battle continues. Joe is using very heavy tackle, but this is a real monster. Oh no! the 200# test leader can take no more. We do not even get to see this fish of all fishes. Oh well! Both know they have been in a real battle. Now this could get addictive. 
Unfortunately that was the only action that night. Let's go even deeper. Captain Mark adjust the outriggers, and sets out the teasers. Let's troll for some big boys that call 10,000 feet home. I did not even know it got that deep in the Gulf. 


The only taker was Eddie's nice wahoo:

We are still trying to figure out what that thing was. Any idea? It was floating in several thousand feet of water. Captain mark sees mahi around it:

We hooked several, but only landed this one. It jumped three times. Will is proud to show Ron's mahi-mahi. 

We are still a very long ways from Madeira Beach. Time to head home. But the question of the day lingers on, 'Exactly what is it that makes fishing so addictive? Is there any one simple answer? How could there really be? There are so many things that make our great sport what it is. However, to me, one thing stands out above all the rest...people! After enjoying the waters of our great state for well over 1/2 a century, I have had the distinct pleasure of meeting peoples from not only this country of ours, but all over the world. We all share a common bond, we are sportsmen/women. We are together as one!
Finally! A wide open John's Pass Bridge welcomes us home:

Ron & 'Mom' can't resist showing off a real beauty, a deep water colorful, high jumping mahi-mahi. 

Addictive? You had better believe it. Next week is a big, big full moon weekend. Watch out mangos...here we come.
Check out the short video of our trip. (Click on the link)





Bob Harbison Proud to be a Florida native and active member of the 
Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

You could write a book about a car rusting and it would be the most interesting book ever written. Seems like it was another great trip! Thanks for the report!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you so very much. I put everything I have into my reports. You make every single minute time well spent. Bob


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Reckon that floating object was an old mine? There's still some out there. Sea-r-cy


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Definite possibility! It really did look suspicious. Bob


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I think I would have notified the military or the CG with the lat/lon. Sea-r-cy


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

I do not know if Mark did or not. It should have been reported. In my 45 years of fishing offshore I have never seen anything like that.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Mr. Harbison, always enjoy reading your reports. The does indeed look like a mine. So when would be the best time to come down there for a good 2 day type trip? Grouper, scamp & muttons is what I would be most interested in but just being out there will be an experience. I've never fished the middle grounds and its on my bucket list.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

If there's better advertisement I haven't seen it!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Red grouper is open now & will be until next March. Gag grouper opens for around 5 months in July, scamp will be open the remainder of the year. If muttons are ever closed I am not aware of it. We catch very few muttons in Central Florida, most are further South. 
Anytime is a good time to come. Be sure to watch the weather. Guess if I had to pick a month it would probably be July. Gags are open, but it's really hot. The Florida Fisherman does have a very strong air condition system. If I can be of any help, please do not hesitate to ask. 
So glad you like my reports. That thing did look dangerous. I have never seen anything like it before. Bob


----------

